# Welcome to the Aussie Boxing Forum



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

Feel free to discuss everything to do with the Aussie fight game here! :cheers


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..cheers big ears..:cheers

..nah seriously..thanks heaps mate..much appreciated..will try to behave..:good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Well, well. What have we here then?


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

:bluesuit:bluesuit:hammerartyarty


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

:rastapimp

..whoops..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Rorschach said:


> Feel free to discuss everything to do with the Aussie fight game here! :cheers


 @Jay @Rorschach @CHB

On behalf of the Aussie posters thanks for the new FORUM :cheers


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Nice work people. I hope Aussie V2 will be an improvement over V1.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

The Spider said:


> @Jay
> @Rorschach
> @CHB
> 
> On behalf of the Aussie posters thanks for the new FORUM :cheers


And to you Spidey for being the push behind this.


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

You're welcome!

This is just a "Welcome" Thread, feel free to add you own threads/topics for discussion as you wish :cheers


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Rorschach said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> This is just a "Welcome" Thread, feel free to add you own threads/topics for discussion as you wish :cheers


Don't you worry bro. This place will light up like new years eve fireworks when Mundine fights for his next world title.

Thanks for being so responsive to the aussie requests.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> :rastapimp
> 
> ..whoops..


You may have misinterpreted what I wrote above? I was meaning 'what have we here' in terms of the new forum :cheers


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

:happy


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Nice work guys!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> And to you Spidey for being the push behind this.


It's been a collective push mate :cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

:good

BTW, @The Spider you inbox is full.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> :good
> 
> BTW, @The Spider you inbox is full.


Not sure everybody knows we have a Forum yet. Might pay to PM a few and point them at it.

Meanwhile I'll clean out my PMs.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 20, 2013)

Well done for all the hard work getting this up and running. Is there anyone we need to invite who hasn't yet made it here? The rest of the guys can stay at the old place if they are cunts.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Well done for all the hard work getting this up and running. Is there anyone we need to invite who hasn't yet made it here? The rest of the guys can stay at the old place if they are cunts.


Feel free to invite people you think have something to offer. There are still some good guys back there. Sox and I are both banned. As are probably a few others. So we can't contact anyone any more.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Good to be hear. First time caller, long time listener.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> You may have misinterpreted what I wrote above? I was meaning 'what have we here' in terms of the new forum :cheers


..nah your right mate..was just firin' one up and celerbratin' myself..


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..does anyone have a contact for the IpswichExpress..be good to get him on here..as well as the TigerofOld (Grinstaed brothers)..always great contributers those blokes..


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..does anyone have a contact for the IpswichExpress..be good to get him on here..as well as the TigerofOld (Grinstaed brothers)..always great contributers those blokes..


I'll shoot off an email to Ippy.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> You may have misinterpreted what I wrote above? I was meaning 'what have we here' in terms of the new forum :cheers





Arnold Cream said:


> Good to be hear. First time caller, long time listener.


..jeez mate..I think you have a very ordinary name for a boxing fan..maybe you should change it to something abit cooler..:hey


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..jeez mate..I think you have a very ordinary name for a boxing fan..maybe you should change it to something abit cooler..:hey


Arnold Cream was a boxing legend. He was just better known by another name.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Arnold Cream was a boxing legend. He was just better known by another name.


JJW:hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

woop woop!! arty
the mods here are fucking legends!


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Have to say....am excited to jump on board this forum
There are some numnuts around on the others!!!


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

THe couple of PM's I got over at the other forum with the link to this one all had the link censored out so It didn't take you to a web page,


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Ps. Aroused Koala... That is a ripper of a username, :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Ps. Aroused Koala... That is a ripper of a username, :lol:


Well we've got a koala and now a kangaroo. Taking on a very Aussie look around here.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

I'm sure a few Gallahs will come on board as well.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

So long as no grubs find their way here.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> So long as no grubs find their way here.


..that's just a matter of time..hopefully the mods can spot the guys who aren't really in the spirit of a decent boxing disscussion and fuck them off..


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Spider!!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Hi Spider!!!


 @GazOC

G'day mate. Hey, we're as happy as pigs in shit with our new forum.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice one fella! Just keep the noise down eh? Theres people trying to sleep over here at this time of night. ;-)


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Nice one fella! Just keep the noise down eh? Theres people trying to sleep over here at this time of night. ;-)


We are employed here for the very specific task of keeping the wheel turning while you guys sleep.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol::cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys keen boxing fan and like to keep up to date with the Aussie boxing scene even though Im French. Was once a big Anthony Mundine fan but am now a massive Daniel Geale fan after he hopelessly outclassed my hero. Anyway looking forward to reading your posts my favourite fighter was Michael Katsidis but is now Daniel Geale I like Will Tomlinson too though thought he was lucky to win the Klassen fight IMO. Im also keen to see how Matty Gartlett progresses after his upset victory Sipho Taliwe which saw him jump massively in the rankings.
Anyway looking forward to reading your posts regarding Aussie boxing as I used to post at another forum where with the exception of stiflers mum I found most posters cringeworthy.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> Hi guys keen boxing fan and like to keep up to date with the Aussie boxing scene even though Im French. Was once a big Anthony Mundine fan but am now a massive Daniel Geale fan after he hopelessly outclassed my hero. Anyway looking forward to reading your posts my favourite fighter was Michael Katsidis but is now Daniel Geale I like Will Tomlinson too though thought he was lucky to win the Klassen fight IMO. Im also keen to see how Matty Gartlett progresses after his upset victory Sipho Taliwe which saw him jump massively in the rankings.
> Anyway looking forward to reading your posts regarding Aussie boxing as I used to post at another forum where with the exception of stiflers mum I found most posters cringeworthy.


Good evening anus! :lol:


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Good evening anus! :lol:


op


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Good evening anus! :lol:


 Cringeworthy insult brah. You are lucky you support the finest boxer in Australia or I would ridicule you further and force you off the board in shame. Not to blow my own trumpet sox butI urge you to keep reading my posts to learn the A,B,C's and 1,2,3's of Aussie boxing and in particular Daniel ''the technical super unreal deal '' Geale.:yep


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> Cringeworthy insult brah. You are lucky you support the finest boxer in Australia or I would ridicule you further and force you off the board in shame. Not to blow my own trumpet sox butI urge you to keep reading my posts to learn the A,B,C's and 1,2,3's of Aussie boxing and in particular Daniel ''the technical super unreal deal '' Geale.:yep


:happy I'ts nice to see you haven't lost your touch.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

:clap:






op


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> Cringeworthy insult brah. You are lucky you support the finest boxer in Australia or I would ridicule you further and force you off the board in shame. Not to blow my own trumpet sox butI urge you to keep reading my posts to learn the A,B,C's and 1,2,3's of Aussie boxing and in particular Daniel ''the technical super unreal deal '' Geale.:yep


Welcome aboard mate, glad you changed sides. :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

With the ESB Lounge now no longer in existence, I wonder how much longer the Rugby thread in the Aussie forum will survive?


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Spider said:


> With the ESB Lounge now no longer in existence, I wonder how much longer the Rugby thread in the Aussie forum will survive?


..yeah true..i love to talk league but i got sick of the same 6 kunts opinions after awhile..:rolleyes


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

I just read all the mass move from ESB to come here, is out favourite resident midget gonna be here as well.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> I just read all the mass move from ESB to come here, is out favourite resident midget gonna be here as well.


The midge is registered but very quiet, he knows his BS won't be tolerated here. :yep

Besides, he seems to be doing well over at ESB, talking to himself... :lol:


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> The midge is registered but very quiet, he knows his BS won't be tolerated here. :yep
> 
> Besides, he seems to be doing well over at ESB, talking to himself... :lol:


nope, i just signed up tonight, some imposter has signed up using my orignal username, most likely bruagirl, dont worry mellon head im here now you can relax lol 
:smile


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi everyone. I hope the corporates are well looked after on this forum.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Hi everyone. I hope the corporates are well looked after on this forum.


My mate


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm everyone's friend.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'm everyone's friend.


Phil Austin too?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> Phil Austin too?


Yes I like Phillip even though the IBO along with him are ripping the heart out of boxing. I'm sure Phillip probably posts on here as some alt ?


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

Good evening lads.....


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> Good evening lads.....


Kegsy is here. This is amazing news.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> Good evening lads.....


:happy


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> Good evening lads.....


All Hail Kegsy!


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> Good evening lads.....


Gday knackers


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Where the fuck is the NRL thread?!?!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kegsy said:


> Good evening lads.....


 P4P no1 poster Kegsy is here.:happy


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Yes I like Phillip even though the IBO along with him are ripping the heart out of boxing. I'm sure Phillip probably posts on here as some alt ?


 And I am sure Phillip likes you Francis. He didn't like the way you were so critical of him and the IBO after the sanctioning of Siaca,Briggs farces and the Dannyweight stuff. But before that Phillip liked you as a poster and deemed you had enough carry over points beforehand to remain in his top 30 ranked posters.:hi:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Where the fuck is the NRL thread?!?!


 No NRL thread brah. Strictly Aussie boxing here and worshipping the great Geale as he takes all before him and becomes the greatest Aussie boxer. He's knocking on the door of superstardom and is about to set the USA alight. Starting with Barker he's knocking and shocking the big boys of boxing 1 by 1. Dominoes baby.:happy:deal


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> No NRL thread brah. Strictly Aussie boxing here and worshipping the great Geale as he takes all before him and becomes the greatest Aussie boxer. He's knocking on the door of superstardom and is about to set the USA alight. Starting with Barker he's knocking and shocking the big boys of boxing 1 by 1. Dominoes baby.:happy:deal


Gotta be Stifflers Mum unless 20A87 II has a split personality.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Where the fuck is the NRL thread?!?!


The NRL thread is probably the only thing keeping the ESB Aussie forum alive at present.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

The Spider said:


> The NRL thread is probably the only thing keeping the ESB Aussie forum alive at present.


That's about to end now that I've chosen to splash my golden words of wisdom here. :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

There hasn't been a post made on the ESB Aussie forum since 7.16 am this morning. 8 hours without a single post, and counting :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> No NRL thread brah. Strictly Aussie boxing here and worshipping the great Geale as he takes all before him and becomes the greatest Aussie boxer. He's knocking on the door of superstardom and is about to set the USA alight. Starting with Barker he's knocking and shocking the big boys of boxing 1 by 1. Dominoes baby.:happy:deal


:happy :happy:happy:happy:happy


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> That's about to end now that I've chosen to splash my golden words of wisdom here. :yep


Yey, the Peckmeister... :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

This place is growing by the day. 

The most users online record was smashed yet again today at 8.27am - 549 users.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm assuming the mods here are different to the mods at Esb?
Can someone confirm this? Because I really wanna go out in a blaze of glory at Esb.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I'm assuming the mods here are different to the mods at Esb?
> Can someone confirm this? Because I really wanna go out in a blaze of glory at Esb.


Confirmed!
Knock yourself out. :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Confirmed!
> Knock yourself out. :lol:


Then you can join our illustrious group who have permanent bans or got wiped over at ESB.

By the way, I noticed Josey is still posting over there. Did anyone let him know about the move?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Then you can join our illustrious group who have permanent bans or got wiped over at ESB.
> 
> By the way, I noticed Josey is still posting over there. Did anyone let him know about the move?


I let the smelly bastard know weeks ago, along with the rest of em'.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Then you can join our illustrious group who have permanent bans or got wiped over at ESB.
> 
> By the way, I noticed Josey is still posting over there. Did anyone let him know about the move?


Pretty sure I did send Josey Wales an invite. But it may have been the day they banned me and from what other people have said it appears PMs were being deleted by the powers-that-be over there.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Then you can join our illustrious group who have permanent bans or got wiped over at ESB.
> 
> By the way, I noticed Josey is still posting over there. Did anyone let him know about the move?


yep..:good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Perhaps Josey Wales is holding out for them to change the name of the Brit forum from _'British & Irish' _to_ 'British, Irish & Welsh'_.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

*Alright lads ?*

Hello my Aussie brethren , :bbb:cheers


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> I let the smelly bastard know weeks ago, along with the rest of em'.


Oi Kunty I've been up country working hard not hanging around some tumbleweed Hick town acreage 4,000 clicks west of Sydney milking fucking chickens , I did actually reply to a few of you lads that were kind enough to invite me but obviously they were not delivered , btw is could have been here ?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard Josey Wales :cheers

I thought you might have been holding out for them to change the 'British & Irish' forum to 'British, Irish & Welsh' :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

H


The Spider said:


> Welcome aboard Josey Wales :cheers
> 
> I thought you might have been holding out for them to change the 'British & Irish' forum to 'British, Irish & Welsh' :lol:


:lol: nah mate a British Boxing forum is fine mate , besides we are down to one paper champ these days


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Oi Kunty I've been up country working hard not hanging around some tumbleweed Hick town acreage 4,000 clicks west of Sydney milking fucking chickens , I did actually reply to a few of you lads that were kind enough to invite me but obviously they were not delivered , btw is could have been here ?


It's about time you rolled in, cheese dick. :cheers


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> It's about time you rolled in, cheese dick. :cheers


50 mate and its up before me every morning , cheese an all :happy

How ya been mate , you been watching the Lions ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> 50 mate and its up before me every morning , cheese an all :happy
> 
> How ya been mate , you been watching the Lions ?


All is good - don't follow any football.

This place is a breath of fresh since ESB went sour.

You have any idea what happened over there, you knew one of the mods yeh?

BTW, only 50, fuck, you only a few years in front of me...


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> All is good - don't follow any football.
> 
> This place is a breath of fresh since ESB went sour.
> 
> ...


I don't know what happened there Sox as I said I've been away for a few months up North and ain't had much time for the forums of late , ask that Jenna skank I see she is here also .


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I don't know what happened there Sox as I said I've been away for a few months up North and ain't had much time for the forums of late , ask that Jenna skank I see she is here also .


Look what the cat dragged in :lol:

Welcome mate.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

How's it going whipper mate ? Glad you found another site after honouring your lifetime ban from ESB bet . Eventually :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> How's it going whipper mate ? Glad you found another site after honouring your lifetime ban from ESB bet . Eventually :lol:


Some of us have less choice when it comes to honouring our lifetime bans :lol:


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> How's it going whipper mate ? Glad you found another site after honouring your lifetime ban from ESB bet . Eventually :lol:


I was just biding my time mate..


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Lads it's great to see such prestigious posters as yourselves finding a site you actually enjoy posting on , you both contribute a fair bit and I enjoy reading what all you blokes have to say regarding Aussie boxing , I will always post on the other site but look forward to seeing how this one developes over time .


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Lads it's great to see such prestigious posters as yourselves finding a site you actually enjoy posting on , you both contribute a fair bit and I enjoy reading what all you blokes have to say regarding Aussie boxing , I will always post on the other site but look forward to seeing how this one developes over time .


Mate I think the other site is almost dead.......... I've got a lifetime ban there anyway


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate I think the other site is almost dead.......... I've got a lifetime ban there anyway


The Aussie forum over there has ground almost to a complete halt. A few days ago there wasn't a single post for 8 hours.

The number of people here with lifetime bans from there would be astronomical :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate I think the other site is almost dead.......... I've got a lifetime ban there anyway


Alright there Kel ? Yea it went crap in the end .


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate I think the other site is almost dead.......... I've got a lifetime ban there anyway


What did you get banned for?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Kel said:


> Mate I think the other site is almost dead.......... I've got a lifetime ban there anyway


Beave you nutter. You have been getting banned since 0 fucking 5.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Lads it's great to see such prestigious posters as yourselves finding a site you actually enjoy posting on , you both contribute a fair bit and I enjoy reading what all you blokes have to say regarding Aussie boxing , I will always post on the other site but look forward to seeing how this one developes over time .


 The Aussie forum is cactus at ESB mate.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Beave you nutter. You have been getting banned since 0 fucking 5.


Beaver isn't Kel?!?! :huh


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The Aussie forum is cactus at ESB mate.


I notice IB is posting in the Aussie forum now trying to generate some activity.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Spider said:


> I notice IB is posting in the Aussie forum now trying to generate some activity.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


>


Is that Viz magazine's Roger Mellie (the man from the telly)? :lol:


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Sox said:


> Beaver isn't Kel?!?! :huh


Who called him Beaver mate?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Who called him Beaver mate?


You called him Beave.... Beaver....
Not one and the same obviously?

The was a Beaver at ESB.


----------



## The Beave (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm back fella's after a long hiatus


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Beave said:


> I'm back fella's after a long hiatus


I've been saying for a while this forum lacks beaver.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Beave said:


> I'm back fella's after a long hiatus


Speak of the Beaver, here he is. :cheers


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Sox said:


> You called him Beave.... Beaver....
> Not one and the same obviously?
> 
> The was a Beaver at ESB.


The was a beaver on ESB?
Sometimes you should just let the beave and the jackal say g'day bro.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

The Beave said:


> I'm back fella's after a long hiatus


Evening BEAVE.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> The was a beaver on ESB?
> Sometimes you should just let the beave and the jackal say g'day bro.


I think there was 'The Beaver' and then 'Le Beave' after he was banned. :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

David Warner fined $11,500 and suspended til the 1st Ashes Test.

Needs to pull his head in and concentrate on what he's good at - hitting cricket balls.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Sox said:


> I think there was 'The Beaver' and then 'Le Beave' after he was banned. :lol:


Must have been an imposter.
anyway Sox you seem like one of the best blokes in the pub and it's pay day.
Are you going to have a feed with that beer?I'll shout you a $5 steak?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Must have been an imposter.
> anyway Sox you seem like one of the best blokes in the pub and it's pay day.
> Are you going to have a feed with that beer?I'll shout you a $5 steak?


'Ken oath I'll have a Steak. :good


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I'm not sure but it may go something like this:

The Beave, The Beaver, Thebeaveisback (lasted 2 days) and LeBeave :rofl

There may be 2 or more others but i can't recall

The Beave can you confirm the above?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

Fucked that up didn't I ?
i thought I was still at 'The pub' thread.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Fucked that up didn't I ?
> i thought I was still at 'The pub' thread.


Just did the same thing myself with the David Warner post atsch


----------



## TAFKAH (Jun 15, 2013)

Great to see everyone here. Cheers :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

TAFKAH said:


> Great to see everyone here. Cheers :cheers


Is that you Harry?


----------



## TAFKAH (Jun 15, 2013)

nah. keep guessin


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

TAFKAH said:


> nah. keep guessin


Hi Toni Hoody.:happy


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

TAFKAH said:


> nah. keep guessin


Welcome aboard anyway :cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I've been IP banned on ESB now.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> I've been IP banned on ESB now.


Vindictive lot aren't they :rolleyes


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Vindictive lot aren't they :rolleyes


Yerp, I have no idea what they stand to gain from these actions, but, onwards and upwards...


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yerp, I have no idea what they stand to gain from these actions, but, onwards and upwards...


The upshot of what they've done is lost 100s of posters, many of whom were the very fabric of the place.

The Aussie forum there is probably fucked beyond repair. There are only about 5 to 10 posts most days.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> I've been IP banned on ESB now.


Great news! :smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yerp, I have no idea what they stand to gain from these actions, but, onwards and upwards...


The ESB forum was never as good as this one even when people did post there. I don't know why anyone would waste their time there now. It has ground to an almost complete standstill.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I've been IP banned on ESB now.


 teke:fire


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Not teke, he had 2 alts plus his main, was only a matter of time before he got busted and the mods banned him. 

@Spider, you got banned also im guessing?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> Not teke, he had 2 alts plus his main, was only a matter of time before he got busted and the mods banned him.
> 
> @Spider, you got banned also im guessing?


 I was joking. I blame teke for everything from the Paul Briggs dive to Green being weight drained for the Mundine fight.


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

Green was weight drained? notsureifsrs lol


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

TCb0xa said:


> Green was weight drained? notsureifsrs lol


 Sure he just didn't realise it until 2 years after the fight.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> teke:fire


Teke is responsible for the whole of ESB going sour. :yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I was joking. I blame teke for everything from the Paul Briggs dive to Green being weight drained for the Mundine fight.


Why are you explaining it to him Stiffy? The ding bat doesn't even know what time of day it is... :lol:


----------



## TCb0xa (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Sure he just didn't realise it until 2 years after the fight.


not so sure lol


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Sure he just didn't realise it until 2 years after the fight.


:deal


----------



## The Kid Taylor (Jun 18, 2013)

New here and pleased to be here. Looks like a good collection of fight fans.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> New here and pleased to be here. Looks like a good collection of fight fans.


Welcome mate! We're a pretty got lot for the most part.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> New here and pleased to be here. Looks like a good collection of fight fans.


Welcome knackers!!


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

The Kid Taylor said:


> New here and pleased to be here. Looks like a good collection of fight fans.


..welcome roo balls..apologies in advance for when I make a kunt out of myself..


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

gday peoples, im here to crash the party


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Raff said:


> gday peoples, im here to crash the party


Hey mate, awesome, you deciphered my PM :happy

Welcome!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Raff said:


> gday peoples, im here to crash the party


Welcome aboard :cheers

We were just about to organise a snatch & grab to get you over here - see the last couple of posts in the Aussie Pub Chat thread here.

Your PMs work straight away over here - there's no 50 post qualifying period.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

lol, I was wondering whre everybody went, it started getting very strange in there, kind of when you have one too many & accidently walk into a gay bar.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Raff said:


> lol, I was wondering whre everybody went, it started getting very strange in there, kind of when you have one too many & accidently walk into a gay bar.


Last time I looked there was you, TC, the alts that a few people here left behind, and that's about it. Glad you finally found your way over.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Raff said:


> lol, I was wondering whre everybody went, it started getting very strange in there, kind of when you have one too many & accidently walk into a gay bar.


:lol:


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

whipsy said:


> :lol:


so you've done that before?


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Raff said:


> lol, I was wondering whre everybody went, it started getting very strange in there, kind of when you have one too many & accidently walk into a gay bar.


Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Raff said:


> so you've done that before?


Not "accidentally" though


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Welcome aboard mate!


Good to see you here crusher


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Raff said:


> Good to see you here crusher


Thanks mate love your avatar by the way.


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

who you blokes got for the labour leadership?.. its seems rudd thinks hes got the numbers. i think he might find there were a few shit stirrers prompting him and i think hell get rolled by a slim margin.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

rusty nails said:


> who you blokes got for the labour leadership?.. its seems rudd thinks hes got the numbers. i think he might find there were a few shit stirrers prompting him and i think hell get rolled by a slim margin.


..i'm goin' for the Queensland double..Canetoads and Rudd..


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

rusty nails said:


> who you blokes got for the labour leadership?.. its seems rudd thinks hes got the numbers. i think he might find there were a few shit stirrers prompting him and i think hell get rolled by a slim margin.


Bill Shorten has just jumped ship, it's over........... that grub Krudd is going to win


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

shit eh.. i cant stand rudd but suck it gillard you evil ranga bitch..


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

C'mon guys, doesn't matter who the sock puppet is, it's the policies of the party which matters, and Labor suck either way.


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Thanks mate love your avatar by the way.


thanks mate, proud moment for me, been getting the itch again though


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Raff said:


> thanks mate, proud moment for me, been getting the itch again though


That itch doesn't go away mate.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Crusher said:


> That itch doesn't go away mate.


It's great we can discuss mens health issues in here fellas. Here, give this a go


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, I've got this little problem, when I got back from Thailand it now feels like I p9iss razor blades. I don't mind the genital warts though, you'd be surprised how many shielas believe that it's just studded for their extra pleasure.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yeah, I've got this little problem, when I got back from Thailand it now feels like I p9iss razor blades. I don't mind the genital warts though, you'd be surprised how many shielas believe that it's just studded for their extra pleasure.


:huh

Does everyone know what book you have been reading lately?










Maybe you are with the wrong women...havent you been told to look for the bulge? :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I just thought it was an exceptional sized drop tank and once I got back to the motel......well I was going all the way back to walking street just over a technicality.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Oska said:


>


..oh fuck..now that is a bad tranny..:blood


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I just thought it was an exceptional sized drop tank and once I got back to the motel......well I was going all the way back to walking street just over a technicality.


..the best thing about wheelin' a ladyboy is you can have a good wrestle and even kick the footy around with 'em the next mornin'..:smug
..or so they say..ops


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

joogaray said:


> ..the best thing about wheelin' a ladyboy is you can have a good wrestle and even kick the footy around with 'em the next mornin'..:smug
> ..or so they say..ops


:rofl you speaking from experience now Joogs? :yep


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..bahahahaha..fuck no mate..but don't worry..I'm very familiar with the Walking Street/soi 6..but you know the rules mate..if it happens in pattaya..it stays in pattaya..haha


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

That's what I tell my missus every time I go over there and she asks what I've been up to when i get back :lol: I can't believe they've got that Boy's Town section. I discovered it when I rode down there with my daughter on the back. She pointed out the massive sign and laughed her head off at my ignorence.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Hey @Got news - what was your username over at ESB?

I've sent you 2 PMs but you mustn't be getting them as I haven't received a reply from you yet :hey


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Come on @Got news, I've sent you 2 PMs today, and I can see that your last activity here was 3.35pm, so I know you've seen my above post too.

Either you did or you didn't post at ESB prior to joining up here.

If you did, why the reluctance to tell me what your username over there was?

If you didn't, why not just reply to my PM telling me you never posted over there?

What have you got to hide mate?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I wanna know why that cunt @Teke hasn't posted in this thread...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Apparently Teke is a cunt, and is resposable for the Jonestown mass suicide/massacre.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

hi dickheads! 

sallys back!!! you can blame Dberry for it!! 

hahaha!!:yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> hi dickheads!
> 
> sallys back!!! you can blame Dberry for it!!
> 
> hahaha!!:yep


Sally!
Sally!
Sally!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Yeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaa Go the Winder!!

Welcome back you mad spastic cunt! :cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sup Sally:yep Browne KO 4 Leapai.:deal:hey


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> hi dickheads!
> 
> sallys back!!! you can blame Dberry for it!!
> 
> hahaha!!:yep


Never thought i'd say this but welcome back, we missed you ya old ****


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Hahaha welcome back sally, good to have you aboard


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

You got the R in the 0's place in aboard , 
A heart felt welcome back SallyWinder , now lets get it on ya mong cunt .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Alex has never punched so hard apparently.:ibutt


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Alex has never punched so hard apparently.:ibutt


Shut yor fucking Leapae com filled hole, you fist loving (AO) circus freak. Glad you're aboard (sort of) :smile


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

you try too hard berry.:-(


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't you remember the old abuse another poster thread ESB, Sally? @whipsy and I virtually made that thread.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

shit will make things grow....


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Sally, suck my balls. Two times


----------



## MidniteProwler (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello Gentlemen


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Don't you remember the old abuse another poster thread ESB, Sally? @whipsy and I virtually made that thread.


Ahh the trash talk thread.... that was a great thread, lol


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Where's your bin whipsy?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Where's your bin whipsy?


his bin inside for three moths for shoplifting


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Ahh the trash talk thread.... that was a great thread, lol


I'd suck your cock, smegma man, but I already flossed today


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'd suck your cock, smegma man, but I already flossed today


:rofl

Can we petition Jay to allow us to start the CHB "Trash talk" thread?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> :rofl
> 
> Can we petition Jay to allow us to start the CHB "Trash talk" thread?


i don't know if we need it here, we'[re all pretty well good natured towards one another and we can get away with stuff like here, we are all adults here, although, it could be funny as fuck.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Where's your bin whipsy?


Just had a bit of a break from the site, not much boxing has been going on and been a bit flat out


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Just had a bit of a break from the site, not much boxing has been going on and been a bit flat out


But where's your wheelie bin mate?


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> But where's your wheelie bin mate?


She's out the back till thursdee, then its bin night for her.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> But where's your wheelie bin mate?


I fucking love that joke and I fucked it up by typing the punchline first atsch


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I fucking love that joke and I fucked it up by typing the punchline first atsch


:lol:


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

yes. the IQ here is exceptionally low. its a fucken riot laughing at you dumb cunts...


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Looks like you just added another low IQ score to the board


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

The Choad is like a bogan moth that can't stay away from the porch light at night.
Or a bogan that can't stay away from a rugby league thread on a boxing forum.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> The Choad is like a bogan moth that can't stay away from the porch light at night.
> Or a bogan that can't stay away from a rugby league thread on a boxing forum.


 He hates boxing been banned yet cannot help but come back thinking he is ''getting'' to people. All the while forgetting he wrote this.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=280202&page=842

:lol: But Im glad he's here.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

WOR only got a light Gulag sentence, he can come back as himself atsch


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

DBerry said:


> WOR only got a light Gulag sentence, he can come back as himself atsch


He should, because i'm sure this Bradman fella sits down to piss and sleeps with the light on.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Innocent Bystander said:


> He should, because i'm sure this Bradman fella sits down to piss and sleeps with the light on.


I think Lunny forgot to let him out?


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Rod Marsh & Ian Botham When Botham took guard in an Ashes match, Marsh welcomed him to the crease with the immortal words: "So how's your wife and my kids?"

Daryll Cullinan & Shane Warne Warne told Cullinan he had been waiting two years for another chance to humiliate him. "Looks like you spent it eating," Cullinan retorted.

Malcolm Marshall & David Boon After Boon repeatedly played and missed, Marshall said: "Now David, are you going to get out now or am I going to have to bowl around the wicket and kill you?"

Merv Hughes & Javed Miandad Javed called Merv a fat bus conductor. A few balls later Merv dismissed Javed: "Tickets please," Merv called out as he ran past the departing batsman.

Robin Smith & Merv Hughes Smith, after being accused of not being able to bat, hits Hughes to the boundary."Hey Merv, we make a fine pair. I can't f---ing bat and you can't f---ing bowl."

Merv Hughes & Viv Richards During a match in the West Indies, Hughes continually stared at Richards. "This is my island, my culture. Don't you be staring at me. In my culture we just bowl." Merv didn't reply, but after he dismissed him he announced to the batsman: "In my culture we just say f--- off."

Greg Thomas & Viv Richards Thomas reminded Viv what a ball looked like after he played and missed. The next ball Viv hit it out of the ground before adding " Greg, you know what it looks like. Now go and find it."

Mark Waugh & Adam Parore Mark Waugh offers "Ohh, I remember you from a couple years ago... you were s--- then, you're f---ing useless now".
Parore replies "Yeah, that's me & when I was here you were going out with that old, ugly ---- and now I hear you've married her."

Arjuna Ranatunga & Ian Healy When Ranatunga called for a runner on a particularly hot night, Healy said "You don't get a runner for being an overweight, unfit, fat ----."

Mark Waugh & James Ormond Waugh asks, "What are you doing out here, there's no way you're good enough to play for England" to which Ormond replies "Maybe not, but at least I'm the best player in my family."

And my favourite (that was forgotten by the above scribe...

*11. Glen McGrath & Eddo Brandes
* Glenn McGrath asked Eddo Brandes how come he was so fat. Brandes replied "because every time I fuck your wife she gives me a biscuit".


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tumble weed for neigh on two months now . Sally the thread killer . :lol:


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Bugner was interviewed..."joe you met Van Damne once , hes a tough guy. Do you think you could take him?..". "if I spat on him he'd drown.."


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

atsch


----------

